# How often do you get asked what kind of dog you have?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

People are often confused by Sophy - I get asked if she is a chihuahua or pomeranian quite often - but rarely by Poppy!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I used to get asked a lot with my apricot and silver, but never with my black - all I hear are squeals of "oh, look at the poodle" as we walk by.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I get asked all the time about Killa. I think it's because of her color and she sometimes looks funny with one leg "missing" (she holds it up most of the time and people can't see it) and one eye missing (many people don't even know she is missing an eye even if they are staring straight at it!) also she has had a fuzzy face and that throws people a lot thinking she is a yorkie or something else. Sometimes it gets irritating but I just patiently tell them no she is a purebred poodle, she is just special, or she is called a phantom poodle. 

As for Branna and Winter people usually know what they are. Probably because they are typical colors and have typical poodle cuts. Im interested to see what people are going to call Winter now that he is starting a corded coat.
These I can kind of understand mistaking for a different breed, but...














There is no mistaking this gorgeous face for anything but a poodle  no matter how little you know about dogs


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I used to get asked a lot with my apricot and silver, but never with my black - all I hear are squeals of "oh, look at the poodle" as we walk by.



Timi screams poodle all over she is so gorgeous and majestic! I don't think anyone could possibly think she is anything but a poodle.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

When my daughter and I were driving the spoo brothers home, we got all kinds of questions. She said that when you open the van doors and unload two pups, a big spoo and an Airedale...well, it starts to look like a clown car at the circus. The oddest questions that we were asked numerous times was, "How old is the puppy?" pointing to the parti brother followed by , "How old is the old dog?" pointing to the silver brother. Nike looks black, except for his face which is already a gorgeous shade of silver... or in laymen's term, his face is turning white with old age, ha-ha!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Killa is a blue phantom right? Your girls are beautiful. And you are far braver than I in the grooming dept. because I can't stand the girls in a clip longer than an inch on the body and legs, the top knots never get longer than three inches at most


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

fjm said:


> People are often confused by Sophy - I get asked if she is a chihuahua or pomeranian quite often - but rarely by Poppy!


Poopis is very poodly and Sophy is a lovely Pap


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Charmed said:


> When my daughter and I were driving the spoo brothers home, we got all kinds of questions. She said that when you open the van doors and unload two pups, a big spoo and an Airedale...well, it starts to look like a clown car at the circus. The oddest questions that we were asked numerous times was, "How old is the puppy?" pointing to the parti brother followed by , "How old is the old dog?" pointing to the silver brother. Nike looks black, except for his face which is already a gorgeous shade of silver... or in laymen's term, his face is turning white with old age, ha-ha!


Well someone thought Beatrice was an old dog because her muzzle is lightening, she clearing to a Cafe Au Lait


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I always hear from younger children oh mom look at that poodle. I think kids are smarter then the adults sometimes!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

One time, an old man kept insisting Stella was a Doodle. He thought this only because of her size. I told him over and over that she was a 100% Poodle, he kept saying how she looked, " all poodle", and how you could not see the Lab at all...lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Timi screams poodle all over she is so gorgeous and majestic! I don't think anyone could possibly think she is anything but a poodle.



Aww, thanks! What does surprise them though is to find out that she is a puppy - she just has such a mature, composed air about her - none of the awkward, goofy puppy stuff that you would expect.


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

People ask that question quite often about Cal. I always enjoy the surprised look on their faces when I tell them that he's all poodle. Just not groomed like one. And since the weather here is warm most of the time, people automatically assume that he's in his Summer cut


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

twyla said:


> Killa is a blue phantom right? Your girls are beautiful. And you are far braver than I in the grooming dept. because I can't stand the girls in a clip longer than an inch on the body and legs, the top knots never get longer than three inches at most



Awww thank you. 
She is a silver and apricot phantom, but most her apricot has faded to cream and a lot of her silver grew back in super dark from when she lost her hair due to allergies/autoimmune problems. So I guess she does look kind of blue now lol. It's funny because half her body is super light and half is super dark. 
You can kind of see it in this picture how her bottom half is light and her top half is dark.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

then she is a special girl in so many ways


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Haha, people think Killa is old too! Not only because her color but also because she limps. They are so surprised when I tell them she is the youngest at only a year old. I have had people not believe me when I tell them. They just say "no way she has to be older!"


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Cal looks poodly... serious poodly but poodly all the same


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

I can relate, and I think a lot of it has to do with the phantom markings myself, or in my girls case that and her sabling and black mask.

There are a lot of doodles in our area, and people often assume that she isn't 100% poodle, thinking she has german shepherd or afghan in her. But nope she's just a spoo with cream points, black hair tips with silver underneath, and a mask.


----------



## beanz (Jul 14, 2014)

When Piper is sporting her shaggy look I get asked a lot what she is. When I reply with "poodle" they then ask, "Poodle mixed with what?". Poodle mixes are very common around here so it surprises a lot of people that they can be full poodle and not conform to their notions of what a poodle looks like. I've mentioned this before, but after a groom, people (adults, not children) are a lot less friendly towards Piper than when she's shaggy. I met a lady at the park the other day with a dog that was 3/4 standard poodle and 1/4 labradoodle. I don't understand why at that point she just didn't get a full spoo.


----------



## bailey1 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Texas spoo*

I get asked every time Marti and I go out (usually to Petsmart) for his "social" time. He's a red/white parti, he's still a puppy (9 mos) and I groom him myself, just keeping his coat trimmed to about 1 1/2 inches all over. So no one ever seems to know what he is - And spoos are really rare in Texas, so he's always an item of interest around here.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Mahlon said:


> I can relate, and I think a lot of it has to do with the phantom markings myself, or in my girls case that and her sabling and black mask.
> 
> There are a lot of doodles in our area, and people often assume that she isn't 100% poodle, thinking she has german shepherd or afghan in her. But nope she's just a spoo with cream points, black hair tips with silver underneath, and a mask.


She is a lovely Sable, yeah I get the twins their coloring is not common, when I explain to people phantom coloration that haven't seen them I refer to them as curly dobermans.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

He's a beautiful boy, partis are so pretty


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

I am super sensitive to it, especially when people ask if they're "French", "Moyen" or "Royal" I keep mine in traditional clips so I don't get the "doodle" question which would make me mental.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Every time I take Willow out people ask if she is a "p-p-poodle?" "Just a poodle?" I say, "Yes, she is all poodle!"


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

When Lily was young I waited to do her FFT groom until she was a little older and it was early 2009 so everybody thought she was a portie because of Bo Obama. That was part of what made me get her shaved down to look like a poodle. Now people don't believe me when I say she is a standard because they are used to seeing giant golden doodles and way over sized spoos (like think pony sized).


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

People ask me often because of the way she is groomed. Then when i say poodle they always ask what else? lol
Since her last groom after I butchered her the groomer had to fix it and now she looks a lot more poodly.
My kids prefer her look in my signature, but that requires being at the groomer every 4 weeks and even that is pushing it. I think now with the closer shave I can make it to 5 or six.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

It definitely depends on the haircut with my girls! When Lumi was in her Conti or her Scandi I could hear people from a distance saying "Look, a Poodle!" And, yea, kids seem better able to identify them than adults! Adults have heard/read about Doodles, so they're not always sure, whereas kids are still "pure of heart" and only know Poodles from their kids shows and Disney movies. : P I think it's the same as a kid not knowing a Belgian Shepherd but recognizing a GSD. (Unrelated side-note, kids are also better than their parents at recognizing avoidant or aggressive displays from dogs that don't want to be interacted with. They eventually unlearn after repeatedly being encouraged by adults to "go say hi" anyway. So much we can learn from kids!)

And some people might ask simply to be polite/unpresumptuous. I can recognize breeds really well, or when dogs are *not* the breed the owner believes them to be! So I usually opt for the safe bet of asking the owner! And rather than saying "What breed is she?", which can make me seem ignorant/incompetant or make the owner sad that the breed isn't obvious, I ask "Do you know what breed she is?"

I also get people saying the "French" thing, too! And one little boy who's known Lumi for years never called her French or even referred to any other Poodle as French until she was in a pretty full Conti. Then he kept calling her French like she was suddenly a new breed! "Now she's a FRENCH Poodle!" So cute! He kept saying that Lumi would like to see Paris or eat French Fries or other silly things and it took me the whole day with him to realize what he was talking about! : P


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

People are usually very good at picking out that Ruby is a poodle. The only thing that throws them off is her color. I guess a lot of people don't know that poodles can be red! I've never seen another red one around like at a petsmart with their owners or anything, usually just white poodle mixes. I love when people talk to me about her though, they just love to pet her and she loves the attention for sure.


----------



## PNWMama (Mar 18, 2014)

I've also noticed that children almost always get it right: "Hey mom, look at the poodle!" The grownups, on the other hand, are rarely as certain. There are tons of doodles around here, but I think the other reason for their confusion is Jasper's size - he's technically a "very small standard," and just not a common size for a poodle. Other poodle owners usually get it right, though - plus, their poodles and Jasper "recognize" each other in a way that poodles seem to reserve only for other poodles...


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Hmmm my Spoo came from Texas and I found a lot of poodle breeders down there and Houston Poodle Rescue has quite a few poodles.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

When Luce was a puppy I kept hearing "golden-doodle" and I'd say "no! she is ALL poodle".
Lately I've been asked about her color- "what color is your poodle?" She has lightened up a lot since her puppy days, so I think it is apricot - as a pup she was red.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Most people here know Hemi is a poodle, luckily the doodle craze isn't here......... yet. There were a puggle and maltipoo in puppy class. I was asked for the first time a couple of weeks ago 'is she a poodle or a doodle? ' the elderly dog question I've been getting since she was 10 weeks old.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Rachel76 said:


> ... the elderly dog question I've been getting since she was 10 weeks old.


I hear you on that! Since about the same age people automatically assume Quinn is not a puppy due to her silvering. The puppy hair probably also helps confuse people as to what type she is as well as her size, not as many standards here, more toys, minis, and doodles. I'm looking forward to her having her body trimmed down this week for many reasons, including wanting her to look like the poodle she is. 

I agree to with the kids getting it right more often than adults. Though I have to say with the amount of doodles here, I'm surprised when people automatically know what she is.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I got the doodle question a few times when she was a puppy but I keep her in a very poodly clip now so I haven't gotten that question in a long time. People often stop and take pictures of her and kids holler "Look! A poodle!".  I feel like I'm walking with a celebrity. LOL


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Rachel76 said:


> Most people here know Hemi is a poodle, luckily the doodle craze isn't here......... yet. There were a puggle and maltipoo in puppy class. I was asked for the first time a couple of weeks ago 'is she a poodle or a doodle? ' the elderly dog question I've been getting since she was 10 weeks old.


There is a doodle that lives downstairs a shih tzu cross and what is claimed to be poodle at the end of my building parti blk/white undocked, stocky low riding and shaggy, the only other poodle besides my own that I have seen is a cute toy brown poodle that lives in another building in the complex.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

twyla said:


> There is a doodle that lives downstairs a shih tzu cross and what is claimed to be poodle at the end of my building parti blk/white undocked, *stocky low riding and shaggy*, the only other poodle besides my own that I have seen is a cute toy brown poodle that lives in another building in the complex.


That sounds more like a yorkipoo to me.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Up here in farm country, poodles are definitely NOT common. My SO gets a huge kick out of being stopped on our runs by people admiring the poodles in whatever clip I've got them in that week. Even when the girls are not looking that great by PF standards, he gets compliments on them. Never more than when Indy was in a Scandi!!!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

When vogue was in full coat she got asked that a lot. Except kids. There are a lot of spoo in movies. Usually in conti or puppy clip. Then when she was in conti I got people asking if her hair grows like that and if she is wearing leg warmers... Albertans aren't sounding particularly smart right now... Now she is growing into a Scandinavian so we will see what people say.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Vogue is pretty and what I would say is the epitome of a poodle


----------



## Alicesmom (Jan 26, 2014)

Everyone always thinks Alice is a labradoodle which I don't get because she's full grown and 15 lbs. Rheres so many doodles here that no one understands you can just have all poodle!!!


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

I keep Rembrandt in a traditional Poodle cut with a clean face. He never gets mistaken for anything but what he is a brown Miniature Poodle. At obedience class one lady stated "I didn't know Poodles came in brown". I explained to her the other colors besides black & white Poodles come in.


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

Suddenly said:


> I always hear from younger children oh mom look at that poodle. I think kids are smarter then the adults sometimes!


Same here. 

It depends a lot on how long since the last grooming. When she is long, i get asked, when she is freshly clipped people usually recognize her as a poodle. 

Even though i have had two poodles, i do not always know if the dog i am looking at is a poodle especially when the hair is long. You cant see body shape so well then.


----------



## Briannanikole (Mar 4, 2014)

When Jackson was smaller, a lot of people asked if he was "all poodle" it was usually because of his color. Before his coat lightened he was very dark brown. But since he has a more poodle-like haircut, people usually know that he is a poodle. I attached a baby photo to show how dark he was in his puppy days, now he is very light.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

All the time. I have 4 dogs, and the most confusing dog for people is my Improperly Coated Portuguese Water Dog. She's a beautiful dark brown, and her coat grows in the same way a golden retriever's coat does. She also sheds 24/7/365. I get golden x, aussie x, Toller, or toller x , border collie x, golden or labradoodle, etc. 

My chihuahua is a long coat and often mistaken for a "toy pomeranian." Nope, she's actually a show quality long coat chi!

My bichon gets "poodle" once in a while, but they've become much more popular and people generally get her breed correctly. 

Jack OT poodle (really he's a small mini in size and structure, 14" at the shoulder, 10 pounds), I generally get miniature poodle and once got toy golden-doodle LOL.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

This happens way more than I'd expect! The best (or worst?) is when I get asked if Begley is a "purebred labradoodle." Sigh.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

So far nobody, that I know of, has thought Penny is anything other that a Spoo. Even now as she's really hairy I thought she'd be mistaken as a doodle of some sort. But yesterday was my birthday and Isabelle took me and the kids, Penny included, to brunch and as we sat there people commented about what a beautiful Poodle she is. Musta been about a dozen people over the hour or so we spent there. Same with walking around. 

Rick


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I have never been asked what breed my girls are. I only get asked if they can pet them. Children especially love GiGi because she is so small she doesn't look real to them.


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

People usually guess that Cooper is a poodle, even though he's not in a traditional poodle cut and he's a mini. I get two typical follow up questions - "you mean a poodle poodle?" and "I didn't know they came in that size/color!".

Yes he is a poodle poodle and yes, they do. They come in every size and color!


----------



## AgilityChick (Jul 9, 2014)

I have two purebred Border Collies. One is a rough coat, but he is a blue merle, and everyone guesses he is an Aussie. I have actually had one person get in a heated debate with me as to his breed, because he told me that Border Collies "don't come in merle". Ummm, yes they do, and about a million other colors, too!

My other Border Collie is a smooth coated black and white, but she has an all-white face, and is extremely skinny (to the point where I would consider her constantly underweight). She is NEVER guessed as a Border Collie, and people always think she is a whippet or whippet mix. Even people who say they agree that she "might be part Border Collie" try to convince me that she must be only half BC and half whippet.

Having people guess the wrong breed, or worse, TELL me what breed (incorrectly) my dogs are drives me up the wall! I am getting a Spoo in two weeks, but she is a parti-color, so I wonder if people are going to give me more crap about not being a purebred!!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Probably and she's sweet looking


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My Jacknic parti (Orange from the Rumor Frankie litter) is accused of being a stuffed animal!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

When I brought my dear sweet Baby, God rest her little soul, my first poodle pup home my mom thought she was a Gund Bear


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

AgilityChick said:


> I have two purebred Border Collies. One is a rough coat, but he is a blue merle, and everyone guesses he is an Aussie. I have actually had one person get in a heated debate with me as to his breed, because he told me that Border Collies "don't come in merle". Ummm, yes they do, and about a million other colors, too!
> 
> My other Border Collie is a smooth coated black and white, but she has an all-white face, and is extremely skinny (to the point where I would consider her constantly underweight). She is NEVER guessed as a Border Collie, and people always think she is a whippet or whippet mix. Even people who say they agree that she "might be part Border Collie" try to convince me that she must be only half BC and half whippet.
> 
> Having people guess the wrong breed, or worse, TELL me what breed (incorrectly) my dogs are drives me up the wall! I am getting a Spoo in two weeks, but she is a parti-color, so I wonder if people are going to give me more crap about not being a purebred!!!


Yes, they definitely will give you crap about a parti colored poodle not being possible, lol. The one thing besides curly hair that says poodle to people is the shaved face if you want to make it easy for them.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Agility Chick I know someone with a red merle BC. They do come in a rainbow of colors, various coat styles and different sizes too, kind of reminds me of some other breed....hmm what could that be, a poodle perhaps!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

SAS said:


> Yes, they definitely will give you crap about a parti colored poodle not being possible, lol. The one thing besides curly hair that says poodle to people is the shaved face if you want to make it easy for them.


SAS, even the shaved face and curly hair doesn't seem to help a lot of people around my town. 

I cant count how many times people have asked me if Axel our spoo puppy is a "mix" or doodle of some sort. 

I think it is due to the explosion (at least here in the SF Bay area) of people with breeds crossed with poodles....


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

Someone on another forum I frequent thought Spencer was a Labradoodle, even with his distinguished spoo snout and topknot. Oh well, they got it half-right at least, I told them he was "the real deal" haha:aetsch:


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Axeldog said:


> ...I think it is due to the explosion (at least here in the SF Bay area) of people with breeds crossed with poodles....


Someone who knows my Doodle Pain! Its terrible down here in the South Bay / Silicon Valley!

Lions and tigers, and DOODLES OH MY!

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Lions and tigers, and DOODLES OH MY!


LOL!

I guess some people feel embarrassed or something about having a purebred poodle? Not sure why it is so commonly done these days. Granted I am very biased as I have only had the "pure poodle" experience


----------



## dial59 (Sep 17, 2014)

I get "is that a Portuguese water dog?!"... Getting really anoyyyiiiing lol..

But sometimes I just let it slide and say yeah, it's a port... Lol

My poodle is black and white, his mom was a parti poodle and his dad was a black poodle, made my "tuxedo" poodle lol.. Named "Tux"



I think it really depends on how u clip them, I find...


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

My situation is different as the question is very reasonable because they're all mixes! People seem to enjoy doing the guessing game, and that's fine...the dogs are opportunists and are very willing to submit themselves to inspection- anything for attention! 

Now Lily often does just get called a poodle and I will correct it and say I don't really know what she is, but she seems to be a whole lot of poodle. We walked into a pet boutique recently when we were traveling and the owner right away said - "oh look a parti color poodle" - he didn't seem convinced that she wasn't purebred. 

The picture doesn't do her justice in this regard, as her behavior and the way she moves, twirls, prances,....is so poodle like that it is really hard to see much else in there, but there must be because her coat is too soft and her muzzle is not as long- but the rest....poodle! Her grace and athleticism I just love to watch- it's like she floats- and she's so smart. Even her training classes, where they know she is a mix, and are very dog savvy people, are always referring to her as "the poodle." 

Who knows, maybe she's just a poorly bred poodle. She is my Lily, that's all I know for sure, and that I wouldn't trade her for the world.


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

I live in a tourist destination where people mostly bike, walk or use golf carts to get around town. I cannot leave the house for a walk with Jonah without someone commenting on him at least once during our outing. 

This morning we were out for about 2 hours and there were at least 11 comments, I lost count after that. Most adults aren't sure what he is because he is still in puppy coat. They often think he's a golden doodle or a mix of some kind. I've even had some ask me if I was *sure* he is purebred poodle...yep, positive...I saw both parents. Then I explain puppy/adult coat. 

If they are poodle owner's or have had close contact with poodles, they know right away. As others have said, children almost always get it right. Maybe because they are lower, more on eye level and notice the shaved face and feet. "Look Mom! A poodle!"

The more interesting thing to me is that so many people don't know what standard poodle size is...they think the term "standard" means "purebred poodle" or "regular poodle" but they envision a small poodle, as in toy or miniature size. They'll ask me what kind of dog he is and I'll say "Purebred Standard Poodle" and they'll reply, "Yeah, but why is he so big?" so I explain it to them. 

For us, it's a given that we'll be asked when we are out.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

If I had a nickel for every time I was asked if Timi is a Mini or a a Teacup. Yup Mini - a good portion of the population seems to think that Mini means the smallest size!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Carolinek said:


> My situation is different as the question is very reasonable because they're all mixes! People seem to enjoy doing the guessing game, and that's fine...the dogs are opportunists and are very willing to submit themselves to inspection- anything for attention!
> 
> Now Lily often does just get called a poodle and I will correct it and say I don't really know what she is, but she seems to be a whole lot of poodle. We walked into a pet boutique recently when we were traveling and the owner right away said - "oh look a parti color poodle" - he didn't seem convinced that she wasn't purebred.
> 
> ...



Hehe, I gave up doing the guessing game because people would get insulted - I would say "let me guess - Mini Schzauzer, Yorkie mix?" And they would indignantly say "no, purebred Yorkie" (fifteen pounds and entirely silver colored "Yorkie")


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I did get the 'Is he a PWD?' of my daughter's mini poodle. He's all of 12 pounds fully grown and was in a German clip - yup, looks like a PWD to me, too. lol

He does LOVE water, though, maybe he is a little bitty, tiny PWD after all. 3


----------



## Tally (Jul 21, 2014)

"Awww look a cockapoo"

Honest opinion did my breeder con me, do I in fact have an cockapoo lol?

This is bear-










I clipped his face because I was sick of people asking lol, oh well...


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, Tally! 

Yup, Bear is a cockapoo - you MUST send him directly to me! I will do my very best to learn how to love him.  So, you know, you won't have to deal with the humiliation of being seen with a doodley dog. 

JK, he is precious!!!!!  He has such pretty eyes!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yesterday afternoon, we went to Cornell to stroll the campus in the next chapter of Lily's tour of the Ivy League. We were walking beck to the car and an older couple stopped to talk. First off the man insisted that Wolfie (all 8 pounds of his little apricot self) was a golden doodle since he knows very well what they are like because he has one. Really? Then he started insisting Lily couldn't be a standard poodle since she wasn't big enough! At one point he referred to her as "that thing," meaning that thing can't be a poodle. Really?

Today we were in Watkins Glen and saw several labradoodles. They were all pretty crazy and there we were with Lily and Wolfie sitting quietly at a restaurant and then having a nice stroll down the street. One of the groups with one of the labradoodles really loved how nice Lily looked with her clean poodley face, feet, etc. That dog may have a clean face in his future. Of the several doodles we saw though he actually had a very nice groom.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Most kids know my 2 are standard poodles. They immediately say: "look mom, poodles!!!!!!"

There must be a cartoon or something with standard poodles nowadays ...


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

While we were out walking today, I was told I had a beautiful Afghan Hound.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Although there are a lot of poodles in Australia, there are few standards. "Is that a giant poodle?", "Is That a Labradoodle?", "What on earth kind of dog is that?" I tell some that she is a cross between a black sheep and a spider monkey" Occasionally someone will recognize her as a spoo. But regardless all say she is beautiful. The most common comment is: "What a beautiful dog!" Grace has won hearts right across this continent in her latest trip. She gets email from her admirers. Some say they will now have a spoo themselves. 
Eric.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Wren said:


> While we were out walking today, I was told I had a beautiful Afghan Hound.


:banghead:


----------



## mantlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Zach came with shaved face, feet, and base of tail- so people thought he was a Toy. As he and his coat have grown, I do get a lot of Doodle questions- but quite a few, especially lately, see his gait and upright tail and head and say O! Poodle!

In our area a Lab or Golden F1 cross can run $2500-3000 dollars- I half think the tourists are sort of complimenting us. 

Poodles are such ELEGANT dogs, no matter the trim. 

I'm just as bad- I saw a silvering dog with tight wavy hair cut in a lion trim with kind of bangs, and a blunter nose. I assumed it was a Labradoodle...we were waiting for a ferry and the owner was doing obedience walk sit and turn exercises. The long part of the coat just rippled  I was saved by another passenger asking- it was a purebred PWD!!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Chanter is a parti-poodle so I get asked what type of mix is he all the time. Or some people aske if he's a doodle. Once someone thought Chanter was an afghan hound.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Have to say that in my Pre-PF days I would not have recognised a parti or a phantom or brindle or whatever as a pure poodle... I was one of the ignorant masses that thought poodles only came in block colours - white, black, apricot, red - as it is donkey's years since we had a poodle in the family and I only wanted a black one when we got Pippin. Boy was I wrong!!!!

When Pushkin was in his previous home and was changing colour I did not understand what was happening to him (neither did his owner!) but now he's gorgeous!!

Kids always get the poodle thing! I get them shouting "Look at the poodles!" and like others say it's the adults that query it, unless they're oldster tourists in which case the usually "know" poodles from when they were more popular. As I've mentioned before we have a lot of poodle crosses on the Island (an _almost _BYB here is responsible) and many of them look very poodle... until you get a close look!

I get asked a lot how old Pippin is, and many think Pushkin is old as he doesn't walk really well and has a stiff gait, but Pippin is usually identified spot on as a poodle! 

I now mentally apologise to all who have beautiful partis, phantoms, brindles etc that I may have met over the years and not recognised as pure poodles!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wren, what Rick said! Afghan hound????


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh, it gets funnier. 

Last night I brushed him out very well; he's 6 mo. with all of his puppy coat except feet, face and tail and looks like a huge teddy bear.

On our walk today a woman saw us walking and asked if she could see him and I brought him over and told her he was still in puppy mode and I would prefer that she not try to pet him right away as he jumps on people (sigh-still working on that) and wait until he calms down. While waiting she asked me if he was a Newfoundland puppy!

Educating the public, one person at a time, might be Jonah's mission in life.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

At the motocross track I get "holy sh&t.... I didn't know poodles ______!"

_____ = get dirty, like to play outside, don't bark constantly...Ect...

Most people seem to think poodles are just foo foo dogs. I love their shocked faces when Oreo puts on his motocross gear and jumps on the quad for a ride.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

LOL!!

We have Afghans and Newfoundlands!! 

I love this thread.


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

Here's a good one: I had Spencer out in the front yard today and a passerby asked if he was a Collie. What the what!?


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

PoodLuv said:


> Here's a good one: I had Spencer out in the front yard today and a passerby asked if he was a Collie. What the what!?


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Afgan, Newfoundland, Collie !

You are cracking me up! Thanks for the laugh.


----------

